# MOTOR FLOPPING WHILE TRAILERING



## Ozark Mike (May 16, 2021)

Not sure if this is a transom saver or motor issue but while towing my Alumaweld H51 with 90hp Merc and using an Extreme Max 3001 transom saver my motor moves/flops from to one side to the other when turning. I had a square tube Atwood on this motor before and it did the same thing which makes me wonder if maybe my motor is the issue. The boat does steer very easily which I like but I’m wondering if the motor pivot tube may be the cause. I’ve had several boats/motors and never seen this happen before. Any ideas or experience with this? 
Thanks


----------



## Diamonddave (May 16, 2021)

Ozark Mike said:


> Not sure if this is a transom saver or motor issue but while towing my Alumaweld H51 with 90hp Merc and using an Extreme Max 3001 transom saver my motor moves/flops from to one side to the other when turning. I had a square tube Atwood on this motor before and it did the same thing which makes me wonder if maybe my motor is the issue. The boat does steer very easily which I like but I’m wondering if the motor pivot tube may be the cause. I’ve had several boats/motors and never seen this happen before. Any ideas or experience with this?
> Thanks



I put a ratchet strap on mine just in case


----------



## overboard (May 16, 2021)

I have the same thing happen with a 100 Mariner on a 17' Starcraft, and a tiller 40/30 Yamaha jet, I secure the steering wheel with a bungie cord on the Starcraft which doesn't allow the motor to turn side to side, and I use a ratchet strap on the jet like Dave suggested. 
I think there is a friction adjustment that can be made on some motors so they don't turn so freely, someone else may chime in on that.


----------



## MrGiggles (May 16, 2021)

Ozark Mike said:


> Not sure if this is a transom saver or motor issue but while towing my Alumaweld H51 with 90hp Merc and using an Extreme Max 3001 transom saver my motor moves/flops from to one side to the other when turning. I had a square tube Atwood on this motor before and it did the same thing which makes me wonder if maybe my motor is the issue. The boat does steer very easily which I like but I’m wondering if the motor pivot tube may be the cause. I’ve had several boats/motors and never seen this happen before. Any ideas or experience with this?
> Thanks



The rubber V that holds the motor does not have enough purchase to keep it from swinging. All of my boats have done this, it doesn't really bother me that much.

Hydraulic steering or a steering lock will take care of it, and there is also the Motor Mate style of support which prevents the motor from turning while it is locked.


----------



## LDUBS (May 17, 2021)

overboard said:


> I have the same thing happen with a 100 Mariner on a 17' Starcraft, and a tiller 40/30 Yamaha jet, I secure the steering wheel with a bungie cord on the Starcraft which doesn't allow the motor to turn side to side, and I use a ratchet strap on the jet like Dave suggested.
> I think there is a friction adjustment that can be made on some motors so they don't turn so freely, someone else may chime in on that.




I did the same thing -- strap the steering wheel down to keep the OB straight. Easy and problem solved!


----------



## Ozark Mike (May 21, 2021)

Thanks to all for your comments. Putting a bunjee on the steering wheel seems the simplest fix. It’s cheap and doesn’t cut into my fishing time or budget. 
Mike


----------



## jethro (Jun 25, 2021)

Add me to the club- I use a bungee on the steering wheel attached to the throttle lever which goes in gear to prevent the wind spinning it endlessly while towing.


----------

